# Cow-power not Horsepower



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Amtrak has given the term "cattle car" a whole new meaning with the completion of a year-long test of a biodiesel train that runs on beef byproducts. Operating on a $274,000 grant from the Federal Railroad Administration, the daily Heartland Flyer passenger train, travelling between Oklahoma City and Forth Worth, runs on B20 biodiesel fuel.


The fuel, which is a blend of regular diesel and 20 percent beef byproducts — made from rendered fat — reduces hydrocarbons and carbon monoxide emissions by 10 percent, particulates by 15 percent and sulfates by 20 percent. The Heartland Flyer is as friendly to your nose as it is the environment. The train doesn’t roar along its route trailing a cloud of fumes smelling like hamburgers. There’s no hint of its beef provenance. The only downside is that the biodiesel fuel costs about 4 cents per gallon more than straight diesel, but the price gap is narrowing as biodiesel becomes more popular.


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Fantastic ! Great info and stats. 

Cheers 
Victor


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What's wrong with hamburgers? I like the smell! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck I'd like to smell the beef. Better than the nasty smelling diesel fuel. Later RJD


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I thought it was going to feature methane tapped from cow manure. Well, this new developement kinda' gives a whole new lease on life to the old steam locomotive term "tallowpot." 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

For years now, my friends have powered their older diesel cars on frying oil obtained from area restaurants; their cars left a delicious french fry aroma. If an Amtrak loco can give us hamburger exhaust, all we'll need is someone to develop an engine that runs on something that'll emit a smell like cola. 

Surely, it would help the nation's obesity epidemic if we'd merely SMELL a burger, fries and Coke, without actually ingesting them. 

JackM 

And please don't call me Leslie.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, ya gots trucks that smell like French frys and cars that smell like hamburgers... what about the ketchup (catsup)???


----------

